# Ocracoke drum -the best



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

mince and fry out some salt pork, set aside. stew potatoes and onions, drain and set aside.Hard boil eggs, dozen or so for 40 lb. drum (no longer legal to keep).Cut fish into hand size pieces, boil,set aside. On each plate place cut up potatoes and onions, top with fried salt pork, top that with fish, add sliced eggs on top, add lots of black pepper. Wash all this down with a big cup of coffee, then find a big oak to nap under. wake up ,repeat till all feast finished. Go fishing again!!!! Hungry?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Me Likey! And although not traditonal, maybe some good olive oil mixed in on that mess.


----------

